# FIXED: Neuinstallation Notebook Tuxedo - Diverses ...

## Erdie

Hallo allerseits,

ich stecke gerade in der Installation an dem Punkt des Neustarts fest. Ich habe ein EFI Setup mit Grub erstellt, streng nach Handbuch. Allerdings ist dieses mein erstes EFI System überhaupt.

Das Gerät ist ein Tuxedo Pulse 5 Gen1 mit AMD Ryzen 7 + Vega Grafik

Bei Reboot erscheint das Grub Menü mit 3 Eintägen: 

1. Der Kernel 5.15.32-gentoo-r1

2. Der kernel im Safe Mode

3. Aufrufen Bios Setup

Wenn man einen der beiden Kernel starten will erscheint:

```
 Linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1 wird geladen ... 
```

Plattenkonfiguration:

```

fdisk -l /dev/nvme0n1

Festplatte /dev/nvme0n1: 931,51 GiB, 1000204886016 Bytes, 1953525168 Sektoren

Festplattenmodell: KINGSTON SNVS1000G                      

Einheiten: Sektoren von 1 * 512 = 512 Bytes

Sektorgröße (logisch/physikalisch): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

E/A-Größe (minimal/optimal): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

Festplattenbezeichnungstyp: gpt

Festplattenbezeichner: 5FCE4545-81FB-3D48-92B1-B0FD8CA05782

Gerät            Anfang       Ende   Sektoren Größe Typ

/dev/nvme0n1p1     2048    1050623    1048576  512M EFI-System

/dev/nvme0n1p2  1050624   17827839   16777216    8G Linux Swap

/dev/nvme0n1p3 17827840 1953525134 1935697295  923G Linux-Dateisystem

```

lspci:

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne Root Complex

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne IOMMU

00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:01.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne PCIe GPP Bridge

00:01.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne PCIe GPP Bridge

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:02.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne PCIe GPP Bridge

00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Internal PCIe GPP Bridge to Bus

00:08.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Internal PCIe GPP Bridge to Bus

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 51)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 5

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 6

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir Device 24: Function 7

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 (rev 1a)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Kingston Technology Company, Inc. Device 500f (rev 03)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Renoir (rev c6)

04:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Renoir Radeon High Definition Audio Controller

04:00.2 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 10h-1fh) Platform Security Processor

04:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne USB 3.1

04:00.4 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Renoir/Cezanne USB 3.1

04:00.5 Multimedia controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2/FireFlight/Renoir Audio Processor (rev 01)

04:00.6 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 10h-1fh) HD Audio Controller

05:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 81)

05:00.1 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 81)

```

Ich muss jetzt sagen, dass der Wortlaut etwas verschieden sein kann, da ich jetzt im Chroot bin und mir eingebildet hatte, ich könnte mir das exakt im Kopf merken.

Ich vermute 2 Fehler: 

1. Entweder stimmt was mit dem EFI Zeugs nicht aufgrund meiner mangelnden Erfahrung

2. Oder die Kernelkonfiguration hat einen fatalen Fehler

1 halte ich für weniger wahrscheinlich, da das grub vernünftig geladen wird. Was aber am kernel jetzt falsch sein soll ist für mich Stecknadel im Heuhaufen suchen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo es klemmen könnte?

----------

## pietinger

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich vermute 2 Fehler: 
> 
> 1. Entweder stimmt was mit dem EFI Zeugs nicht aufgrund meiner mangelnden Erfahrung
> 
> 2. Oder die Kernelkonfiguration hat einen fatalen Fehler
> ...

 

Hallo Erdie,

1 kann es nicht sein, da ja der grub geladen wird. Es ist 2 !

Die häufigste Ursache für 2 ist eine fehlende Framebuffer-Konfiguration. Wie hast Du denn Deinen Kernel gebaut ?

Hilft Dir das vielleicht ? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Pietinger/Tutorials/Manual_kernel_configuration

----------

## Erdie

Erstmal danke ..

ich bin jetzt ein kleines Stück weiter gekommen!

Es fehlte im kernel die Option for den nvme Treiber, folglich konnte der kernel nicht von der nvme SSD lesen. Nachdem ich die eingebaut habe, ist die Situation wie folgt:

Die Zeile "Linux 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 wird geladen ..." erscheint zunächst und verschwindet nach ca. 5 Sekunden. Der Bildschirm ist dann schwarz - aber!!

Ich kann mich blind als root einloggen und das System rebooten d.h. also der Kernel läuft schon, hat aber Probleme auf die Konsole zu schreiben.

P.S: ich lese mir jetzt gerade deine Doku durch

----------

## pietinger

Erdie,

DANN ist es eine fehlende FB config ! Lies Nr. 3 in meinem Link

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn du im EFI-Modus bootest würde ich dir, bezüglich der grafischen Ausgabe, folgendes vorschlagen.

Konfiguriere alle deiner Meinung nach benötigten Grafiktreiber als Modul und verwende im Kernel fest einkompiliert nur den "EFI-based Framebuffer". Damit ist schon mal auf sehr einfach Weise sichergestellt das dein Kernel in der Lage ist überhaupt etwas anzuzeigen. Die eigentlichen Grafiktreiber kann er dann später mit samt dazu passender Firmware noch immer problemlos von der Festplatte holen.

Hier ein Beispiel mit welchen Optionen das bei mir gemacht ist:

```
> Main menu

>> Device Drivers

>>> Graphics support

>>>> Frame buffer Devices

>>>>> Support for frame buffer devices

>>>>>> CONFIG_FB_EFI=y
```

Und das "Deferred Takeover" ist bei dieser Variante auch keine schlechte Idee damit der Wechsel von "EFI-based Framebuffer" zum eigentlichen Grafiktreiber etwas sanfter abläuft.

```
> Main menu

>> Device Drivers

>>> Graphics support

>>>> Console display driver support

>>>>> Framebuffer Console support

>>>>>> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DEFERRED_TAKEOVER=y
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Apr 15, 2022 10:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Erdie

Console, ethernet und wlan funzt schonmal. Die Framebuffer Treiber für AMDGPU waren nicht geladen!

Ich mach mich dann erstmal an die grafische Oberfläche.

----------

## Erdie

KDE installiert und läuft.

Neues Problem,

mein syslog läuft voll und die CPU Kerne sind nahezu alle unter Last. Der Syslog sieht folgendermaßena aus:

```

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1806]: OBEX daemon 5.64

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Successfully activated service 'org.bluez.obex'

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1806]: obex_server_init failed

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Activating service name='org.bluez.obex' requested by ':1.6' (uid=1000 pid=534 comm="/usr/bin/kded5 ")

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1808]: OBEX daemon 5.64

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Successfully activated service 'org.bluez.obex'

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1808]: obex_server_init failed

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Activating service name='org.bluez.obex' requested by ':1.6' (uid=1000 pid=534 comm="/usr/bin/kded5 ")

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1810]: OBEX daemon 5.64

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Successfully activated service 'org.bluez.obex'

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1810]: obex_server_init failed

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Activating service name='org.bluez.obex' requested by ':1.6' (uid=1000 pid=534 comm="/usr/bin/kded5 ")

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1812]: OBEX daemon 5.64

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Successfully activated service 'org.bluez.obex'

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo obexd[1812]: obex_server_init failed

Apr 15 17:17:08 tuxedo dbus-daemon[465]: [session uid=1000 pid=463] Activating service name='org.bluez.obex' requested by ':1.6' (uid=1000 pid=534 comm="/usr/bin/kded5 ")

```

Irgendwas mit bluetooth scheint da furchtbar viel Stress zu machen ..

Hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1053150-start-0.html

ist ein Workaroung um den Spam zu stoppen. Aber der bluetooth Problem muss ich mir erst noch anschauen.

----------

## Erdie

Problem durch Einrichtung des bluetooth stacks gelöst. 

Sound funktioniert jetzt auch.

Jetzt fehlt noch das Touchpad ..

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt fehlt noch das Touchpad ..

 

Wenn das das selbe Touchpad ist wie bei meinem Tuxedo, viel spass.  :Smile: 

Mainboard <--> AMD GPIO <--> Designwire I2C <--> Touchpad

Und die Reihefolge in der die Treiber/Module gealden werden ist auch relevant.

----------

## pietinger

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt fehlt noch das Touchpad ..

 

Falls es über I2C angebunden ist, empfehle ich Dir meinen Post hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8692426.html#8692426

----------

## Erdie

Das Touchpad stelle ich erstmal hinten an. Es fehlt noch was ganz wichtiges, die AMD GPU hat noch keine mesa Unterstützung und ich muß gemäß:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

die passende Firmware in den Kernel einbinden.

Das Verzeichnis /lib/firmware hat für den "Renoir" Chip, den ich habe, folgende files zur Verfügung:

```

ls renoir_

renoir_asd.bin       renoir_dmcub.bin     renoir_me.bin        renoir_mec.bin       renoir_rlc.bin       renoir_ta.bin        

renoir_ce.bin        renoir_gpu_info.bin  renoir_mec2.bin      renoir_pfp.bin       renoir_sdma.bin      renoir_vcn.bin  

```

Welcher davon ist der richrtige?

Die CPU ist eine AMD Ryzen 7 4800H. Hier stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und konnte bisher auch im Netz noch nichts sicheres finden.

----------

## firefly

Hast du amdgpu fix im kernel oder als modul?

Wenn als modul dann brauchst du dir um die passenden firmware files nicht zu sorgen. Denn wenn das amdgpu modul geladen wird hat das system auch zugriff auf lib/firmware um sich die passenden files zu laden.

Ansonsten liefert der kernel auch entsprechende Meldungen welche firmware files erwartet werden beim initialisieren von amdgpu.

Hierfür am besten KMS komplett deaktivieren (via nomodeset kernel param) oder den efi framebuffer verwenden, wenn dieser funktioniert.

Damit der kernel/das system überhaupt was auf den Bildschirm anzeigen kann.

Oder wenn verfügbar via ssh von einem anderen system anmelden und sich das kernel log z.b. via dmesg anschauen lassen, welche firmware files fehlen.

Unter umständen muss das öfters gemacht werden, falls amdgpu nicht alle fehlenden firmware files anzeigt sondern schon beim ersten fehlenden abbricht.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Hast du amdgpu fix im kernel oder als modul?
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte ihn als Modul, eben habe ich bemerkt, dass der Kernel schon die richtige firmware geladen hatte. Das war wohl Glück  :Wink:  . Offensichtlich lädt er wohl alle files. Die 3D Anwendung ist nur deshalb eingefrohen, weil die Karte "radeonsi" noch nicht in der make .conf ware. Jetzt funzt es!

Und jetzt stürze ich mich auf das Touchpad. Wie andere oben erwähnt haben, soll das wohl eine Herausforderung sein. Ich habe hier keine Ahnung, wo muss man suchen? Ist sowas ein USB Gerät?

----------

## Erdie

Für das Touchpad habe ich mir hier durchgehangelt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8692426.html#8692426

Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Falls da jemand noch eine Idee hat. Ich sehe das Ding auch gar nicht im lspci oder lsusb ..

----------

## Erdie

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Jetzt fehlt noch das Touchpad .. 
> 
> Wenn das das selbe Touchpad ist wie bei meinem Tuxedo, viel spass. 
> 
> Mainboard <--> AMD GPIO <--> Designwire I2C <--> Touchpad
> ...

 

Und wenn alles fest einkompiliert ist? Geht es dann nicht? Und was heißt "Mainboard"? Ist das ein Menüpunkt, den sehe ich grad nicht ...

----------

## pietinger

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Für das Touchpad habe ich mir hier durchgehangelt:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8692426.html#8692426
> 
> Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Falls da jemand noch eine Idee hat. Ich sehe das Ding auch gar nicht im lspci oder lsusb ..

 

Erdie,

das Problem das wir (bei Gentoo) momentan haben, ist dass unsere minmalCD nicht alles als Modul eigebunden hat, was so ein Touchpad benötigt. Deswegen habe ich in anderen (englischen) Threads empfohlen eine LiveCD von Ubuntu zu booten. Wenn dort das Touchpad richtig erkannt wurde (vermutlich ja), dann mach' (unter Ubuntu) einfach mal folgende Abfragen:

```
# lspci -k

# lsmod | more

# dmesg | grep input
```

Das sollte helfen die benötigten Kernel-Module zu finden.

P.S.: (Hast Du wirklich alles aus meinem Post enabled ? Gerade Pinctrl wird wirklich benötigt, auch wenn man meint, das wäre doch nicht so wichtig. Ist es aber.)

P.P.S: @Schmidicom meinte mit Reihenfolge vermutlich, die Reihenfolge beim enabeln im Kernel, weil einige Optionen erst sichtbar werden, wenn andere Optionen bereits enabled sind. Für das Laden der Module beim Systemstart kannst Du die Reihenfolge gar nicht bestimmen; das macht der Kernel selbst ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte die neue systemrescuecd verwendet und da funktioniert das Touchpad, stimmt ja, die werde ich jetzt nochmal booten und dann schauen was da so drin ist.. 

Ja, aus deiner Anleitung habe ich alles reingebaut bis auf die Intel Sachen, die habe ich rausgelassen. Aber erstmal sehen was die livecd macht.

lsmod der LiveCD  sieht folgendermaßen aus, "hid_logitech_hidpp" könnte es sein, oder?

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ext4                  974848  1

mbcache                16384  1 ext4

jbd2                  192512  1 ext4

joydev                 28672  0

ip6table_filter        16384  1

ip6_tables             36864  1 ip6table_filter

intel_rapl_msr         20480  0

intel_rapl_common      32768  1 intel_rapl_msr

xt_LOG                 20480  2

hid_multitouch         32768  0

nf_log_syslog          20480  2

snd_hda_codec_realtek   163840  1

xt_limit               16384  2

snd_hda_codec_generic    98304  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

ledtrig_audio          16384  1 snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     81920  1

iwlmvm                495616  0

snd_hda_intel          61440  4

xt_conntrack           16384  3

btusb                  65536  0

snd_intel_dspcfg       32768  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_intel_sdw_acpi     20480  1 snd_intel_dspcfg

nf_conntrack          176128  1 xt_conntrack

btrtl                  28672  1 btusb

mac80211             1204224  1 iwlmvm

edac_mce_amd           53248  0

snd_hda_codec         180224  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

btbcm                  20480  1 btusb

libarc4                16384  1 mac80211

nf_defrag_ipv6         24576  1 nf_conntrack

uvcvideo              143360  0

kvm_amd               155648  0

snd_hda_core          114688  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

videobuf2_vmalloc      20480  1 uvcvideo

nf_defrag_ipv4         16384  1 nf_conntrack

libcrc32c              16384  1 nf_conntrack

btintel                45056  1 btusb

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

videobuf2_memops       20480  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

kvm                  1073152  1 kvm_amd

iwlwifi               450560  1 iwlmvm

bluetooth             737280  5 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,btusb

crc32c_generic         16384  0

rtsx_usb_ms            24576  0

snd_pcm               159744  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

videobuf2_v4l2         40960  1 uvcvideo

asus_wmi               53248  0

amdgpu               8507392  2

iptable_filter         16384  1

ecdh_generic           16384  1 bluetooth

videobuf2_common       81920  4 videobuf2_vmalloc,videobuf2_v4l2,uvcvideo,videobuf2_memops

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

crc16                  16384  2 bluetooth,ext4

memstick               24576  1 rtsx_usb_ms

snd_timer              49152  1 snd_pcm

sparse_keymap          16384  1 asus_wmi

snd_pci_acp5x          20480  0

cfg80211             1048576  3 iwlmvm,iwlwifi,mac80211

mousedev               24576  0

videodev              299008  3 videobuf2_v4l2,uvcvideo,videobuf2_common

pcspkr                 16384  0

rapl                   16384  0

snd                   126976  16 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm

platform_profile       16384  1 asus_wmi

mc                     69632  4 videodev,videobuf2_v4l2,uvcvideo,videobuf2_common

k10temp                16384  0

snd_rn_pci_acp3x       24576  0

gpu_sched              49152  1 amdgpu

soundcore              16384  1 snd

wmi_bmof               16384  0

rfkill                 36864  6 asus_wmi,bluetooth,cfg80211

sp5100_tco             20480  0

drm_ttm_helper         16384  1 amdgpu

snd_pci_acp3x          20480  0

ttm                    86016  2 amdgpu,drm_ttm_helper

i2c_piix4              36864  0

i2c_hid_acpi           16384  0

i2c_hid                40960  1 i2c_hid_acpi

mac_hid                16384  0

acpi_cpufreq           32768  0

tpm_crb                20480  0

tpm_tis                16384  0

pinctrl_amd            32768  1

tpm_tis_core           28672  1 tpm_tis

sg                     45056  0

bpf_preload            16384  0

ip_tables              36864  2 iptable_filter

x_tables               57344  7 ip6table_filter,xt_conntrack,iptable_filter,xt_LOG,ip6_tables,ip_tables,xt_limit

overlay               172032  1

squashfs               77824  1

loop                   40960  2

isofs                  61440  0

cdrom                  81920  1 isofs

rtsx_usb_sdmmc         36864  0

mmc_core              221184  1 rtsx_usb_sdmmc

rtsx_usb               32768  2 rtsx_usb_sdmmc,rtsx_usb_ms

dm_crypt               61440  0

dm_mod                184320  1 dm_crypt

cbc                    16384  0

encrypted_keys         28672  1 dm_crypt

trusted                45056  2 encrypted_keys,dm_crypt

asn1_encoder           16384  1 trusted

tee                    40960  1 trusted

tpm                    98304  4 tpm_tis,trusted,tpm_crb,tpm_tis_core

hid_logitech_hidpp     69632  0

hid_logitech_dj        36864  0

usbhid                 73728  1 hid_logitech_dj

uas                    32768  0

usb_storage            81920  1 uas

serio_raw              20480  0

atkbd                  40960  0

libps2                 20480  1 atkbd

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  1

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

crc32c_intel           24576  3

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

aesni_intel           380928  0

r8169                 102400  0

crypto_simd            16384  1 aesni_intel

realtek                36864  1

cryptd                 28672  2 crypto_simd,ghash_clmulni_intel

mdio_devres            16384  1 r8169

ccp                   126976  1 kvm_amd

xhci_pci               20480  0

xhci_pci_renesas       24576  1 xhci_pci

rng_core               16384  2 ccp,tpm

libphy                163840  3 r8169,mdio_devres,realtek

wmi                    45056  2 asus_wmi,wmi_bmof

i8042                  45056  0

video                  57344  1 asus_wmi

serio                  28672  4 serio_raw,atkbd,i8042

fuse                  172032  1

```

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Jetzt fehlt noch das Touchpad .. 
> 
> Wenn das das selbe Touchpad ist wie bei meinem Tuxedo, viel spass. 
> 
> Mainboard <--> AMD GPIO <--> Designwire I2C <--> Touchpad
> ...

 

Damit wollte ich dir zeigen auf welche Weise, über welche Zwischenschritte, das Teil angeschlossen ist. Das sollte auch verdeutlichen das dieses Touchpad rein Garnichts mit USB oder PCIe zu tun hat sondern eben völlig anders funktioniert, was auch der Grund ist warum dir solche Tools wie "lsusb" oder "lspci" keine nützlichen Hinweise geben können.

Was die Module angeht, ich habe die jetzt auch nicht mehr alle auswendig im Kopf. Ich weiss aber noch das es bei mir durchaus darauf ankam welche im Kernel und welche als Modul vorliegen mussten. Die Module für den GPIO beispielweise mussten bei mir fest im Kernel sein und der Rest (für den "Designwire I2C"; und für den "I2C HID") als Modul konfiguriert werden. Wenn ich alles im Kernel fest drin hatte funktionierte es nicht, und umgekehrt (also alles als Modul) hat bei mir auch nicht hingehauen.

EDIT:

Dieses Touchpad zum Laufen zu bekommen war für mich zumindest ein echter Krampf. Ich fand damals auch nichts was mir geholfen hätte, weder in diesem Forum noch sonst wo. Ich bootete verschiedene Live-Distros und habe mir dort über das Kernel-Log und die geladenen Module mühsam hergeleitet wie ich das Teil zum Laufen bekomme.Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Apr 16, 2022 11:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Erdie

Super danke, an der Baustelle kann ich weitersuchen. Zumindest ein Hinweis ist besser als total im Dunkeln zu tappen.

Meintest Du "Designware"? (und nicht Designwire)

BINGO   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Das wars! Ich habe noch die 3 Designware Optionen unter I2C - I2C Bus Support aktiviert und jetzt funzt es! Super, danke, ohne deinen Hinweis hätte ich das wohl nicht gefunden. Jetzt funktionert IMHO alles.

Ich muß auch sagen, dass ich meine Meinung über pulseaudio evtl doch revidieren sollte. Das fluppt wirklich gut. Ich habe gerade mit einem USB headset über Telgram telefoniert, das Routing ist konfortabel und nichts ist bis jetzt abgestürzt. Ich hatte das das letzte Mal vor 12 Jahren ausprobiert und da war das richtig gruselig. Tja, man sollte vlt doch mal davon ausgehen, dass sich Dinge mit der Zeit verbessern können. Mal sehen wie es sich mit der Zeit so macht.

Frohe Ostern

Erdie

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Meintest Du "Designware"? (und nicht Designwire)

 

Stimmt das Ding nennt sich Designware nicht Designwire.

Sorry, mein Fehler...

EDIT:

Hier mal ein hw-probe von meinem Tuxedo.

https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=46dd37cb4b

https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=46dd37cb4b&log=i2cdetect

https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=46dd37cb4b&log=input_devices

----------

## Erdie

Es funktioniert jetzt alles, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: 

Bei mit ausgelieferen Ubuntu war das Touchpad in der lage durch leichtes, doppelten Tippen auf die Fläche einen Linksklick auszulösen. Man brauche dazu nicht das Pad zu drücken, so das es mechanisch nachgibt. Diese Funktion habe ich momentan noch nicht. Aber das kann man verschmerzen.

Ich danke allen für Hilfe und Tipps und wünsche ein frohes Osterfest.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Bei mit ausgelieferen Ubuntu war das Touchpad in der lage durch leichtes, doppelten Tippen auf die Fläche einen Linksklick auszulösen. Man brauche dazu nicht das Pad zu drücken, so das es mechanisch nachgibt. Diese Funktion habe ich momentan noch nicht. Aber das kann man verschmerzen.

 

Schon mal in den KDE-Systemeinstellungen unter Hardware nachgesehen? Da kann man das normalerweise unter "Touchpad" ein und ausschalten.

----------

## Erdie

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Bei mit ausgelieferen Ubuntu war das Touchpad in der lage durch leichtes, doppelten Tippen auf die Fläche einen Linksklick auszulösen. Man brauche dazu nicht das Pad zu drücken, so das es mechanisch nachgibt. Diese Funktion habe ich momentan noch nicht. Aber das kann man verschmerzen. 
> 
> Schon mal in den KDE-Systemeinstellungen unter Hardware nachgesehen? Da kann man das normalerweise unter "Touchpad" ein und ausschalten.

 

Hehe, lol, warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht. Das war die Lösung.

----------

